# African dwarf frog bloated and blockage



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

I have been scouring the Internet and only find that it could be intestinal blockage or constipation. I can't find how to fix it.

So I have 2 adf in a 5 gallon, with a nerite snail and a couple red cherry shrimp. Internal filter, and plenty of hiding spots.

I feel them frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, occasionally freeze dried but I soak them first, and zoo med frog and tad pole bites sometimes. 

The parameters and good, ph is 8.2 and the nitrate is 5 ppm. Ammonia and nitrate at 0.

I recently got this new pair, after my previous two died while I was on vacation and the filter stopped working. 

Well my female is very bloated, I don't think it's dropsy because she is eating and moving. She has some trouble swimming up for air, but the tank isn't high so she can. When I shine a flashlight behind her I'm not sure what it should look like but the bottom right of her is dark and my male's isn't. 

I think she might be constipated but don't know what to do about it, I saw some poop coming out of her but a little was sticking out and didn't pass for a day or so. 

What can I do to help her?







I have been scouring the Internet and only find that it could be intestinal blockage or constipation. I can't find how to fix it.

So I have 2 adf in a 5 gallon, with a nerite snail and a couple red cherry shrimp. Internal filter, and plenty of hiding spots.

I feel them frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, occasionally freeze dried but I soak them first, and zoo med frog and tad pole bites sometimes. 

The parameters and good, ph is 8.2 and the nitrate is 5 ppm. Ammonia and nitrate at 0.

I recently got this new pair, after my previous two died while I was on vacation and the filter stopped working. 

Well my female is very bloated, I don't think it's dropsy because she is eating and moving. She has some trouble swimming up for air, but the tank isn't high so she can. When I shine a flashlight behind her I'm not sure what it should look like but the bottom right of her is dark and my male's isn't. 

I think she might be constipated but don't know what to do about it, I saw some poop coming out of her but a little was sticking out and didn't pass for a day or so. 

What can I do to help her?







I have been scouring the Internet and only find that it could be intestinal blockage or constipation. I can't find how to fix it.

So I have 2 adf in a 5 gallon, with a nerite snail and a couple red cherry shrimp. Internal filter, and plenty of hiding spots.

I feel them frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, occasionally freeze dried but I soak them first, and zoo med frog and tad pole bites sometimes. 

The parameters and good, ph is 8.2 and the nitrate is 5 ppm. Ammonia and nitrate at 0.

I recently got this new pair, after my previous two died while I was on vacation and the filter stopped working. 

Well my female is very bloated, I don't think it's dropsy because she is eating and moving. She has some trouble swimming up for air, but the tank isn't high so she can. When I shine a flashlight behind her I'm not sure what it should look like but the bottom right of her is dark and my male's isn't. 

I think she might be constipated but don't know what to do about it, I saw some poop coming out of her but a little was sticking out and didn't pass for a day or so. 

Her abdomen seems to be swollen.

What can I do to help her?


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh wow, just realized how messed up this post is. Just read up to the first picture and then look at the last 3 pictures, that's what it was supposed to do...


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are come updated pictures. Still alive, still deformed.


----------



## Mywaterbabies (Aug 15, 2021)

My large female just died due to this. I think she ate a piece of samurai soil. I feel so bad I wasn’t even going to buy it but the guy at my local recommended it an I forseen this whole thing happening. Truly heart breaking. I feel for you.


----------

